# playstation 2 usb ports



## justfei

hey,

i own a ps2 (the later release - small one) and was just wondering about the usb ports in the front panel.

what can they be used for besides a multi tap and a fan? can other stuff like pen drives be connected to it?

thanks!


----------



## Couriant

not too sure, but I'm pretty certain a usb keyboard and mouse can go in there.


----------



## Scorpion

Yup, I used a k/b when playing SOCOM. I think also a mouse can be used as a pointer rather than the controller.

Scorp.


----------



## JEBWrench

I believe you can also get a USB headset.


----------



## justfei

oh cool, thanks for the replies!


----------



## bigk

Scorpion said:


> Yup, I used a k/b when playing SOCOM. I think also a mouse can be used as a pointer rather than the controller.
> 
> Scorp.


No way! You can use a keyboard and mouse for all games?

Bigk


----------



## JEBWrench

I'd have loved keyboard support for NCAA 2002 - entering in every NCAA football teams' players' names with a controller was arduous.


----------



## Couriant

JEBWrench said:


> I believe you can also get a USB headset.


lol DOH! I have one of those! lol


----------



## justfei

so besides a a multitap, headset, mouse and a keyboard theres not much other stuff to connect to?

is it possible to link two ps2s together to play a 2 player game, instead of like split screen?


----------



## Couriant

The links are through the network cards now, unlike the PS which had it's own link ports.

The only other thing not mentioned is the USB Eye Toy.

And the Multitap is through the controller ports.


----------



## acameron

USB External Hard Drive.....never used one but I saw them for sale at EB.


----------



## justfei

acameron said:


> USB External Hard Drive.....never used one but I saw them for sale at EB.


are you serious? omg i wanna get one.

where can i find more information about this? i checked the sony website and google but cant seem to get anywhere.

thanks!


----------



## justfei

oh another quick question. in what instance would the infrared port come in handy? thanks!


----------



## kryptonite1055

my roomate has a PS2 and has his flash drive (512mb) hooked up and it using that to save maps and what ever for SOCOM


----------



## Couriant

justfei said:


> oh another quick question. in what instance would the infrared port come in handy? thanks!


it has one?


----------



## Scorpion

My PS2 (gathering dust for 2 years...lol) has an infra red module that plugs into a controller port for the remote so I can use it as a DVD player. 

Scorp.


----------



## justfei

Couriant said:


> it has one?


i dont think the old model has one (but you can get an external one to plug in). the new slimmer ps2 has one, its right under the power button.

: )


----------



## chuck5

JEBWrench said:


> I'd have loved keyboard support for NCAA 2002 - entering in every NCAA football teams' players' names with a controller was arduous.


from what i know, i dont think that keyboards attached to ps2s worked like those attached to PCs. attaching a keyboard to a ps2 allowed you to assign the buttons (X O Square Triangle L1 L2 R1 R2 etc) to the keyboard, but not introduce any new buttons/keys.

same idea with the mouse on a ps2 - you were still limited to what the system understood as useable commands, since the system still thought you were using a controller. so using a mouse for a FPS was better for sure, but since the game was programmed for a gamepad, there was still limitations to your freedom of movements.

this is all based on a review for a mouse/keyboard adaptor i read recently. maybe there are better solutions out there, but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Couriant

justfei said:


> i dont think the old model has one (but you can get an external one to plug in). the new slimmer ps2 has one, its right under the power button.
> 
> : )


Oh I think you mean for the remote control?


----------



## justfei

Couriant said:


> Oh I think you mean for the remote control?


ohh heheh right! forgot bout that!


----------



## AZPC

PS2 CAM goes there too


----------



## Jermainethepain

How to you use a flash memory stick on the Playstation 2? Do you just hook it up? Or do you have to format the flash memory stick?


----------



## PCG342

bigk said:


> No way! You can use a keyboard and mouse for all games?
> 
> Bigk


Not all; check the back of the case [where it lists max players, etc.] and you'll see "Keyboard/Mouse support."


----------



## bigk

PCG342 said:


> Not all; check the back of the case [where it lists max players, etc.] and you'll see "Keyboard/Mouse support."


Cool, thank you.

Bigk


----------



## Whiteninja89

Jermainethepain said:


> How to you use a flash memory stick on the Playstation 2? Do you just hook it up? Or do you have to format the flash memory stick?


You can use flash memory sticks along with cheat devices (in my case, a codebreaker) to transfer saves from the memory card to the flash. No more wasting money on memory cards or worrying about saves being deleted. Can also use saves downloaded on the net.
Depending on the sizes of saves I think you can fit thousands of saves on a stick (and even more on your pc.)


----------



## YoRone22

justfei said:


> are you serious? omg i wanna get one.
> 
> where can i find more information about this? i checked the sony website and google but cant seem to get anywhere.
> 
> thanks!


The hard drive was only used by one game which was Final Fantasy XI. I don't even think they make them anymore, and it really wasn't external. It went in the back of the PS2 where the expansion bay is.


----------



## justfei

is it possible to store movies on the hard drive and play them on the ps2?


----------



## Couriant

nope.

and if you could, it would not be legal


----------



## Ziggy1

Whiteninja89 said:


> You can use flash memory sticks along with cheat devices (in my case, a codebreaker) to transfer saves from the memory card to the flash. No more wasting money on memory cards or worrying about saves being deleted. Can also use saves downloaded on the net.
> Depending on the sizes of saves I think you can fit thousands of saves on a stick (and even more on your pc.)


I never thought to try a memory stick in the USB port, does it recognize it automatically like XP would on a PC? I'll try it anyways when I get home,


----------



## Ziggy1

I did some searching and it is not likely that just any USB stick will work, you will need one that is made to work with the PS2 or load one with software to make it work. Below are some interesting links for Hard drives and USB memory

http://www.findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_zd1up/is_200404/ai_ziff124732

http://ps2drives.x-pec.com/?p=list

http://www.modchipstore.com/PlayStation-2-Hard-Drives--Combos-1-260.html


----------

